# samba packages conflicting



## UnaClocker (Jul 13, 2014)

I have samba 3.6 installed, from pkg, on FreeBSD 10.0-release. When trying to install XBMC, it wants to install "samba36-nmblookup: 3.6.24"
but when I agree to that, I get

```
pkg: WARNING: locally installed samba36-3.6.24 conflicts on /usr/local/man/man1/nmblookup.1.gz with:
	- samba36-nmblookup-3.6.24
```
I tried removing samba36, then the xbmc install proceeded. But it would no longer let me install samba, even tried other versions (like 41). Kind of a chicken and the egg program. I don't see any options to FORCE or IGNORE. Is this something that needs to be reported to a pkg maintainer?


----------



## Juanitou (Jul 13, 2014)

This is a quite old issue: PR PR 177786. It seems stalled, I guess the best way to wake it up is to provide a patch...  :OOO


----------



## UnaClocker (Jul 18, 2014)

Providing a patch is well beyond my skillset. I just need the issue fixed. I can't even run pkg-upgrade(8) anymore because it complains about this halfway through.


----------



## MattT (Sep 4, 2014)

I've just hit this issue too. I'd like to use my NAS as my XBMC machine as it has the storage that my TV tuner recordings will go to. As a NAS, it also needs to be a Samba server so it would be great for XBMC and Samba36 to be able to coexist.

I agree with the reporter of PR 177786 that solution is for samba36 to not include the nmblookup pieces and to depend on samba36-nmblookup-3.6.24 for this. A month ago the reporter (chris.dukes.aix) claimed to have more time to work on this so there may be a fix soon.


----------



## phoenix (Sep 4, 2014)

My workaround when I was using XBMC was to:

save all Samba-related configuration files (just in case)
force removal of samba36 package
install/upgrade XBMC which installed the samba36-nmblookup package
force removal of samba36-nmblookup
install/upgrade samba36
It's a bit of a pain, but everything works afterward.

I've since moved to Plex and no longer have any issues like the above.


----------



## MattT (Sep 5, 2014)

Phoenix,

I've looked at your solution but found the following issue:

Installing xbmc-13.2_1 was fine.
Forced removal of samba36-nmblookup-3.6.24 was fine.

But installing samba36-3.6.24_2 after that still removed xbmc-13.2_1!
I guess this is because XBMC is listed as a conflicting package for samba36-3.6.24_2.

I couldn't see an option in the manual for pkg to stop this removal.
This is with pkg version 1.3.7.

I think I'll also have to move to Plex.

I guess I should let the package maintainer for XBMC/Kodi know that this issue is driving people away from XBMC.

Regards


----------



## vermaden (Jun 5, 2015)

BINARY WORKAROUND:



`# pkg info | grep samba`

```
samba36-3.6.25  Free SMB and CIFS client and server for Unix
samba36-libsmbclient-3.6.25_2  Shared lib from the samba package
1:13|BLACKBOX|vermaden ~ % sudo pkg delete samba36-3.6.25
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
  samba36-3.6.25

The operation will free 110 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling samba36-3.6.25...
[1/1] Deleting files for samba36-3.6.25: 100%
```

`# pkg install kodi`

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 2 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
  kodi: 14.0
  samba36-nmblookup: 3.6.25

The process will require 79 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/2] Installing samba36-nmblookup-3.6.25...
[1/2] Extracting samba36-nmblookup-3.6.25: 100%
[2/2] Installing kodi-14.0...
[2/2] Extracting kodi-14.0: 100%
```



`# pkg delete -f samba36-nmblookup-3.6.25`

```
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Deinstallation has been requested for the following 1 packages (of 0 packages in the universe):

Installed packages to be REMOVED:
  samba36-nmblookup-3.6.25

The operation will free 2 MiB.

Proceed with deinstalling packages? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Deinstalling samba36-nmblookup-3.6.25...
[1/1] Deleting files for samba36-nmblookup-3.6.25: 100%
```



`# pkg install samba36`

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (1 conflicting)
pkg: Cannot solve problem using SAT solver:
conflict rule: The following packages conflict with each other: samba36-3.6.25(r), samba36-nmblookup-3.6.25(r)
conflict rule: The following packages conflict with each other: samba36-3.6.25(r), samba36-3.6.25(r)
cannot install package samba36, remove it from request? [Y/n]: n
pkg: cannot solve job using SAT solver
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The most recent version of packages are already installed
```



`# sqlite3 -header -column /var/db/pkg/local.sqlite "select * from deps where name='samba36-nmblookup';"`

```
origin  name  version  package_id
-------------------  -----------------  ----------  ----------
net/samba-nmblookup  samba36-nmblookup  3.6.25  545
```

`# sqlite3 /var/db/pkg/local.sqlite "update deps set name='net/samba36' where origin='net/samba36';"`

`# pkg install samba36`

```
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
All repositories are up-to-date.
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
The following 1 packages will be affected (of 0 checked):

New packages to be INSTALLED:
  samba36: 3.6.25

The process will require 110 MiB more space.

Proceed with this action? [y/N]: y
[1/1] Installing samba36-3.6.25...
[1/1] Extracting samba36-3.6.25: 100%
Message for samba36-3.6.25:
===============================================================================
Samba3 *package* now doesn't include ADS support due the portability problems
with Kerberos5 libraries on different installations. You need to compile the
port yourself to get this functionality.

For additional hints and directions, please, look into the README.FreeBSD file.
===============================================================================
```


----------

